# Gummy deposit at spark plug



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

I Sta-Bil-ed the gas on my (1 cylinder) 20 hp B&S, but later needed to use the machine, after use, I shut off the gas valve & run it till it quit.

Had an odd smell, I pulled the spark plug & it was gummy around the threads end.. 
This is a first on this machine. Help !!! The Sta-Bil is just at 2 yrs old that I used. 

I have drained the gas tank, so far.. 

Is *Sea Foam* safe to use to clean this gummy stuff out while running it ? 
And is Sea Foam a fuel stabilizer like Sta-Bil ? 

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sea foam can be used as a fuel stabilizer and may work alright to clean up the gummy stuff. How old was the fuel with the stabilizer?


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Sea foam can be used as a fuel stabilizer and may work alright to clean up the gummy stuff. How old was the fuel with the stabilizer?


Thank You, I'll buy some Sea foam. I have read lots of good about it helping clean gummy stuff in combustion chamber & etc. But used as directed. 

I think you hit it, I just plain forgot about how old the gas was getting. The gas was over 60 days old before I added Sta-Bil. Crazy weather, I thought I would have used it up sooner.. 

That said, I have drained the old gas from tank & cleaned tank out.

Will be adding Seafoam & fresh gas & run the machine to help clean the carb, CC & etc.. 

*Would using Hi-Test Gas & Sea foam be better just to help clean my situation up ?? *

Thanks again, Bill


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, the instructions for Sta-Bil says to only add it to fresh fuel. Adding it to gas that's already 2 months old won't do any good. A lot of small engine companies say to use 89 or better octane--I usually go with premium.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

7394 said:


> *Would using Hi-Test Gas & Sea foam be better just to help clean my situation up ?? *
> 
> Thanks again, Bill


Using premium fuel is up to you. In your application premium fuel is not needed and a regular grade is fine. If your using the fuel in any 2-Cycle engines, then mid grade (89 octane) or better is recommended. You do need to start with fresh fuel when using any kind of stabilizer with the fuel, as most will not do anything to rejuvenate older fuel.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Thank You both.. *
We had a super hot /dry spell & all the lawns burnt up. So my gas & mowers just set.. 

No excuse, I just forgot about it & did try to save the gas with last minute adding of Sta-Bil.

*PS*: I did not know my 2 cycles (wacker, blower & edger) should use 89 or better octane. They will from now on..:thumbsup:

Lessons learned.. That won't happen again..

Thanks again for all the help.

Bill


----------

